# Jersey cows, bull for sale



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

I have several unregistered Jersey and Jersey cross cows/calves/bull for sale. All are strictly grass/hay fed and pasture kept. The cows are milked with a bucket milker, but are quiet and could be trained to hand milk if that is your preference. The bull lives with the herd and field-breeds cows that I put in with him. He is purebred Jersey but not registered. 

Cattle are located in northeastern Illinois; delivery may be available depending upon location.

I am including my craigslist link with photos: http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/grd/5063935737.html


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty girls. Is the speckled one crossed with Ayrshire, or Shorthorn, or ?


----------

